# Help. Need pics of 5ers with 19" wheels...



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

I am in the process of deciding which wheels to buy for my 540. Right now I am considering the BBS LM's and the SSR GT3's. Maybe you guys can post pics of 5ers with 19's to help me out . If I see some other wheels that I like maybe I'll change my mind. Thanx. :thumbup:


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

e39540i6 said:


> I am in the process of deciding which wheels to buy for my 540. Right now I am considering the BBS LM's and the SSR GT3's. Maybe you guys can post pics of 5ers with 19's to help me out . If I see some other wheels that I like maybe I'll change my mind. Thanx. :thumbup:


I think the BBS LM is probably one of the best looking wheels out there right now. However, they are in a completely different price category than the SSR's.

Here's mine with Hartge Classics


----------



## Rob530iA (Dec 6, 2003)

I really like the Hartge Classics. To me they have BMW look! What size rims do you have and offset. Any other modifications required to make them fit? (fender lip rolled?, M5 liners, etc?) The other rim that I've been looking at is the Breyton Spirit. That also has the BMW look but I've heard things about Breyton's weighing too much.

Also, do you think I would still need to lower my car more if I have a 2002 with Sport Package?


----------



## DKSF (Apr 4, 2003)

Rob530iA said:


> I really like the Hartge Classics. To me they have BMW look! What size rims do you have and offset. Any other modifications required to make them fit? (fender lip rolled?, M5 liners, etc?) The other rim that I've been looking at is the Breyton Spirit. That also has the BMW look but I've heard things about Breyton's weighing too much.
> 
> Also, do you think I would still need to lower my car more if I have a 2002 with Sport Package?


Well, the Hartge's are really heavy too. But I agree, the wheels do seem to really complement the e39, and they have a fairly deep lip which adds to the aggressive appearance.

Wheel specs....FR 19X8.5 ET15, R 19X9.5 ET 22

With the factory sport suspension, I only needed to roll the fenders, no modifications to the fender liner were necessary. Once I lowered the car, I needed to actually pull the fender out about a 1/4" or so to create enough clearance.

I think the car looks fine with the sport suspension, the fender to tire gap isn't that bad.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

e39540i6 said:


> I am in the process of deciding which wheels to buy for my 540. Right now I am considering the BBS LM's and the SSR GT3's. Maybe you guys can post pics of 5ers with 19's to help me out . If I see some other wheels that I like maybe I'll change my mind. Thanx. :thumbup:


Curious...what size rims/style are you rolling on right now?

Chris


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Go to Humanoid's Site to see his.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Rob530iA said:


> I really like the Hartge Classics. To me they have BMW look! What size rims do you have and offset. Any other modifications required to make them fit? (fender lip rolled?, M5 liners, etc?)


Here are some pics of my car with my old 19" Hartge's: 








and








I didn't have to roll fenders or anything, but my rears were VERY low profile. I sold them last year when I concentrated more on exterior mods and kept the stock style 17" 32's on:








I just sold those even though I've had my wheels on for about four months or so- What I have on the car today (18"BBS RKII's):


----------



## Twenties (Mar 5, 2004)

i like style 32s


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*Here's a couple for ya....*



e39540i6 said:


> I am in the process of deciding which wheels to buy for my 540. Right now I am considering the BBS LM's and the SSR GT3's. Maybe you guys can post pics of 5ers with 19's to help me out . If I see some other wheels that I like maybe I'll change my mind. Thanx. :thumbup:


I happen to like these!

Just ordered a set for myself. BBS CH 19's with 245/275 staggered.


----------



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

Looks good. :thumbup: 
I'm a fan of wheels with a lip. I think I'm goin to go with the BBS LM. :dunno:


----------



## Mark540iSport (Mar 5, 2004)

*BBS LM's it is!*



e39540i6 said:


> Looks good. :thumbup:
> I'm a fan of wheels with a lip. I think I'm goin to go with the BBS LM. :dunno:


Then you'll definately like these shots and you won't go wrong with BBS! Enjoy.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

A shot of 19" HM2's.


----------



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

Here are my two sets of wheels


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

Hartge Classic. Nice and Sporty. Just perfect. :rofl:


----------

